# Fully für kleine Frau



## Littlefoot82 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo.

Ich fahr zur Zeit ein Hardtail und möchte mir gerne für die nächste Saison einen Fully zulegen. Am besten All-Mountain Fully, dass man aber auch gut abwärts bewegen kann. AM Fully, weil wir gerne auch die Berge hoch fahren, allerdings konzentrieren wir uns nun immer mehr auf die Abfahrten, da sie einfach nur megamäßig Spaß machen. Ich bin also schon recht zügig unterwegs, mach auch gerne mal schon den ein oder anderen Sprung. In Bikeparks waren wir auch schon und wird nächstes Jahr sicherlich auch noch öfters besucht. Ich möchte mich natürlich im Bereich Abfahrten immer mehr verbessern, können aber nicht jedes WE im Bikepark verbringen - also müssen wir auch auf unsere Wälder in der Gegend zurückgreifen, wo wir dann aber selber hochtrampeln müssen. Deswegen müsste es auch ein All-Mountain sein. Mein Problem ist leider, dass ich "nur" 1,58 m groß bin und 49 kg wiege. Die Frauenmodelle haben leider zu wenig zu bieten - meistens nur höchsten 120 mm Federweg. Da ich jetzt aber gerne auch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben möchte und das Bike genug Reserve haben soll, damit es nicht in einem oder zwei Jahren wieder zu "wenig" ist, möchte ich schon gerne etwas mehr Federweg haben. Am liebsten gerne 150 mm. Bei einem Cube-Händler war ich bereits schon, wo man mir mitteilte, dass ich bei meiner Größe schlechte Karten hätte, ein Bike mit mehr Federweg zu finden, da ich zu klein wäre. Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 79 cm (dort ausgemessen). Außerdem meinte man, dass ich den Federweg eh nicht zur Gänze ausnutzen könnte, da nicht entsprechend "Power" dahinter stecken würde bei meinem Fliegengewicht. 
Also meine Frage an die Frauen. Gibt es hier auch kleine Frauen, die ein Bike mit mehr Federweg bewegen? Wenn ja, was für Bikes fahrt ihr? 
Kann man das Fahrwerk wirklich nicht auf so ein niedriges Gewicht einstellen, dass es optimal genutzt werden kann? Denn glauben kann ich das nicht, dass das nicht funktioniert. Es müssen ja wohl auch kleinere Frauen vernünftig Abfahrten rocken können.  Bei Kona z.B. gibt es das Cadabra - und zwar auch in 14 Zoll. Habt ihr da evtl. schon was von gehört?
Jetzt habe ich einen kleinen Roman geschrieben. Sorry. Ich hoffe aber trotzdem, dass ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt.


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Littlefoot,
dass man eine moderne Federung nicht auf geringes Körpergewicht einstellen könnte, ist natürlich Mist, das hast du schon ganz richtig erkannt! Wir leben ja Gott sei Dank nicht mehr zu Zeiten der Elastomer-Federgabeln 
Allerdings hat der Verkäufer in der Hinsicht Recht, dass du etwas weniger Auswahl haben wirst, und etwas besser darauf Acht geben musst, was du kaufst, als größere und schwerere Menschen.

Bei deinen sub 50 kg brauchst du definitiv auf jeden Fall eine Luftfederung. Stahlfeder-Gabeln und Dämpfer werden für dich nicht mehr funktionieren, allein aus dem Grund, dass es keine ausreichend weichen Federn gibt. Ein weiteres Problem könnte die Dämpfung sein. Das ist schon bei mir mit 60kg Kampfgewicht incl Ausrüstung öfter mal ein Thema, abhängig vom Federbein. Da ist oft die Rückstellkraft der weichen Feder (ob Luftfeder oder Stahlfeder ist egal) nicht mehr ausreichend, so dass die Zugstufe oftmals zu langsam ist. Das Problem ist aber nicht bei jedem Federbein oder jeder Federgabel gleich ausgeprägt. Manchmal reicht der Einstellbereich auch aus. Und wenn nicht, ist auch das ein lösbares Problem. Wofür gibt es Fahrwerks-Tuner? 

Da du für deine Größe ja sehr lange Beine zu haben scheinst, sollte zumindest die Überstandshöhe für dich nicht so ein riesiges Thema sein wie für andere kleine Frauen oder Männer. Da sollte sich also leicht etwas Passendes finden lassen. Da du wahrscheinlich dann aber eher einen kurzen Oberkörper hast, solltest du auf die Oberrohrlänge achten, damit du nicht überstreckt sitzt. Das wäre besonders bei einem Rad mit mehr Federweg imho fatal, da es bei einem zu langen Rad auf kniffligeren Abfahrten öfter mal zu Überschlagsgefühlen kommt. Hier kannst du aber gut auch mit dem Vorbau nachhelfen/ausgleichen. Ein guter Händler lässt dich eh vor dem Kauf ordentlich probefahren (also nicht nur eine Runde auf dem Hof), und tauscht dir dann Komponenten wie Vorbau/Lenker/Sattel kostenfrei. Beim Vorbau sind Längen (oder Kürzen) bis zu 30mm möglich, und kürzer ist imho eh besser, also hier kein größeres Problem.

Hier im Forum wurden meines Wissens nach kleine Fullys schon öfter mal thematisiert. Einfach mal danach suchen!

Mausoline hat z.B. ein Rocky Altitude. Das könnte für dich ja eventuell auch in Frage kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

bin selber 1,62 und Schrittlänge 75.

Bis zum Februar bin ich ein Giant Reign in XS gefahren. Das war vonder Größe her ok, auch Federung hat gut gearbeitet. Allerdings bin ich etwas kräftiger gebaut und wiege 60 kg. Das Giant war mir aber auf Dauer etwas zu schwer und ich habe es weil ich auch aus anderen Gründe recht wenig gefahren bin wieder verkauft.

Habe jetzt wieder Lust mehr MTB zu fahren und habe ich auch ein bißchen umgeschaut. Mein Händler hat mir letzten Monat ein Liteville in xs zum testen besorgt. Konnte damit ein paar Trails fahren und war echt schwer beeindruck und habe es mir jetzt auch bestellt.

Nachteil: kommt erst nächstes Jahr und hinten das 24 Zoll Hinterrad.

Bei deinen Gewicht undbedingt Luftgabel und Dämpfer und das Rad so leicht wie möglich aufbauen. Mein Liteville werde ich vorausichtlich unter 13 Kilo hinkriegen mit Reverb und ohne übertriebenen Leichtbau.


----------



## Littlefoot82 (13. Oktober 2011)

@scylla: Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich habe gerade mal versucht, die Geometriedaten vom Rocky Mountain Altitude rauszusuchen, aber die Seite von Rocky Mountain scheint wohl einen Fehler zu haben. Weiß einer von euch vielleicht die Daten?

@Sickgirl: Wie ich gesehen habe, gibt es die Litevilles nur als Rahmen zu kaufen. Das würde bei mir leider nicht in Frage kommen, da ich nicht das nötige Equipment und auch nicht das nötige KnowHow habe, um ein Fahrrad aufzubauen. Es müsste also schon ein Komplettbike sein. 
Hab mir auch mal die Daten des Giant Reign in XS angesehen. Da ist eine Überstandshöhe von 80,25 cm angegeben. Das würde bei mir nicht passen. Also fällt das Giant schonmal weg. 

Um nochmal aufs Fahrwerk zurückzukommen: Ich brauch mir also wegen meinem Gewicht keine Sorgen zu machen? Oder muss ich schon darauf achten, welches Luft-Fahrwerk speziell verbaut ist?


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2011)

Littlefoot82 schrieb:


> @scylla: Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich habe gerade mal versucht, die Geometriedaten vom Rocky Mountain Altitude rauszusuchen, aber die Seite von Rocky Mountain scheint wohl einen Fehler zu haben. Weiß einer von euch vielleicht die Daten?
> 
> @Sickgirl: Wie ich gesehen habe, gibt es die Litevilles nur als Rahmen zu kaufen. Das würde bei mir leider nicht in Frage kommen, da ich nicht das nötige Equipment und auch nicht das nötige KnowHow habe, um ein Fahrrad aufzubauen. Es müsste also schon ein Komplettbike sein.
> Hab mir auch mal die Daten des Giant Reign in XS angesehen. Da ist eine Überstandshöhe von 80,25 cm angegeben. Das würde bei mir nicht passen. Also fällt das Giant schonmal weg.
> ...




Selber aufbauen musst du nicht, auch wenn du einen Rahmen kaufst. Du kannst ja auch beim Händler aufbauen lassen.
Entweder beim kleinen Händler vor Ort, was natürlich imho vorzuziehen wäre, oder auch vom großen Internet-Versender. Bike-Components und Consorten bieten diesen Service auch an. Einfach mal Anrufen.

Spezielle Tipps welches Luft-Fahrwerk besser taugt, sind schwierig bis unmöglich. Musst du halt probefahren. Ob's Probleme geben könnte, hängt von der Rahmen-Kinematik wie auch vom Dämpfer ab. Zu viele Parameter. Und selbst wenn... oben angesprochenes Zugstufen-Problem kriegt ein Tuner in den Griff, ist also kein Beinbruch, sondern nur evtl noch ein bisschen Mehraufwand.

Natürlich wie immer die alte Leier: Probefahren, Probefahren, Probefahren,...
Wenn du nicht sehr viel Erfahrung hast, und genau weißt welche Geometrie und Kinematik dir zusagt, kann ein Blind-Kauf sehr schnell zum Griff ins Klo werden (selbst mit viel Erfahrung ist das trotzdem drin). 
Also, lieber etwas mehr Aufwand und Mühe in Kauf nehmen, um eine Probefahrmöglichkeit zu finden (ginge ja z.B. auch übers Forum, also quasi von privat), und dafür am Ende ein perfektes Bike haben


----------



## Bettina (14. Oktober 2011)

In derselben Preisliga wie das Liteville gibt es noch Nicolai. Da hat das Helius AC den gewünschten Federweg, das AM hat noch etwas mehr. 
Die N Händler leisten eine sehr gute Beratungsarbeit und gegen relativ geringes Entgelt kann man den S Rahmen auch noch mit tiefer angesetztem Oberrohr erhalten. Das wird dann direkt mit Nicolai abgestimmt, denn der Dämpfer muss ja funktionieren. Der Vorteil gegenüber dem Liteville ist, dass es beim 26er Hinterrad bleibt/bleiben kann und dafür gibt es mehr Reifen/Felgen/Schläuche.
Gruß B


----------



## esmirald_h (14. Oktober 2011)

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=160&x3aca9=jb0ikv6j2m6v7mns3uj8v9nuka7tivgp


----------



## _Becky_ (14. Oktober 2011)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=160&x3aca9=jb0ikv6j2m6v7mns3uj8v9nuka7tivgp





> Das First Play ist der erste echte Freerider für Kids zwischen ca. 9-13 Jahren. Das Bike mit den 24 Laufrädern


----------



## esmirald_h (14. Oktober 2011)

_Becky_ schrieb:


>



 = 1,58 m groß  und 49 kg 

First Play von 138cm bis 156cm von 35kg bis 60kg 

negativ: nur ein Kettenblatt vorne


----------



## mtbbee (14. Oktober 2011)

Littlefoot82 schrieb:


> Ich brauch mir also wegen meinem Gewicht keine Sorgen zu machen? Oder muss ich schon darauf achten, welches Luft-Fahrwerk speziell verbaut ist?



nee, brauchst Dir keine Sorgen machen ... speziell in der Urlaubssaison wo ich jeden Tag mit dem Bike unterwegs bin, habe ich nur 4kg mehr als Du ...

Front bei meinem Bike: Fox Factory Series 32 Float FIT RL 
Hinten: Fox RP2 RL

Sind alles Luftkammern. Jedenfalls kann man die Systeme sehr genau abstimmen und bei mir ist noch genügend Luft nach unten. Ich merke jeden bar, den ich weniger reindrücke am sensiblen Verhalten des Fahrwerks. Sollten auch andere Hersteller als Fox inzwischen bieten. So wie vor 10 Jahren, dass man mit unter 60kg keine Chance hat, ist heute nicht mehr ...


----------



## Littlefoot82 (14. Oktober 2011)

@Bettina: Ich war mal auf der Nicolai Seite gewesen und habe mir mal die Komplettbikes angeschaut. Der Preis haut natürlich rein. Über 4000 Euro. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr als 3000 Euro ausgeben und bin auch der Meinung, dass man für 3000 Euro auch ein passendes Bike finden müsste. 
Aber danke für den Tipp - vielleicht wird es ja doch noch mal interessant, wenn alle anderen nicht passen.

Das First Play von YT kommt eigentlich nicht in Frage, da es nicht All Mountain tauglich ist. 

Das ich mir über das Fahrwerk und mein Gewicht schonmal nicht allzu große Sorgen machen muss, ist schonmal beruhigend. 

Aber nochmal zum Thema Probe fahren: Das Problem ist doch, dass man bei den meisten Händlern nicht wirklich Probe fahren kann. Mein Freund hat in letzter Zeit auch ein Bike für sich gesucht und wir haben keinen einzigen Händler ( sogar bei Specialized durfte er nur im Laden damit rumfahren) dabei gehabt, der gesagt hat, nimm das Fahrrad irgendwo auf ne richtige Strecke mit und prüf es mal auf Herz und Nieren, um so rauszufinden, ob das Bike einem liegt. Wenn man Glück hat, dann darf man höchsten mit dem Bike vor der Tür die Straße hoch und runter fahren und das wars. Wie soll ich denn dabei herausfinden, ob das Fahrwerk bei meinem Gewicht vernünftig arbeitet?
Ist schon ne schwierige Angelegenheit vor dem Kauf herauszufinden, ob es das optimale Bike ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2011)

darum sag ich ja übers Forum 
Räder in kleinen Größen, die man dann auch noch testen kann, werden schon ziemlich schwierig beim Händler zu finden sein, das ist klar.
Aber vielleicht kannst du dich ja hier mit einer Besitzerin eines für dich interessanten Bikes zum Fahren verabreden, und auf diesem Wege mal testen.


----------



## Littlefoot82 (14. Oktober 2011)

Und wie finde ich heraus, wer hier welches Rad fährt und noch dazu nicht eine halbe Weltreise entfernt wohnt? *g*

Hier im Forum wurde mir jetzt von einem Händler in der Umgebung ein Giant Reign 0 in Größe S angeboten. Allerdings war das ein Testbike. Womit ich ja generell keine Probleme habe, da es ja günstiger zu haben ist. Ich fahr heute nachmittag mal hin und schau mal, ob es überhaupt von der Größe passt. Habt ihr Tipps, worauf man evtl. achten müsste?


----------



## wozibo (14. Oktober 2011)

[Sorry wenn ich als Mann hier poste, bin auch gleich wieder weg  ]

Worauf ich an Deiner Stelle primär achten würde ist, daß Du dich auf dem Rad wohl fühlst. Das 'beste' Rad taugt nämlich nix, wenn es nicht zu Dir passt. 

Deshalb würde ich auch nicht nur auf den Federweg schauen. Dinge wie Lenkwinkel, Oberrohrlänge, Überstandshöhe und Hinterbaukonstruktion machen imho im Gelände viel mehr aus.

Und selbst wenn Du nur 'vor der Tür' probefahren darfst, vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar Treppenstufen oder andere Hindernisse in der Nähe? Auch 'Trockenübungen' wie Vorderrad / Hinterrad anheben etc können Dir einen Eindruck geben, wie gut sich das Bike für Dich anfühlt. Am Besten wäre es natürlich, wenn der Händler mehrere Modelle zur Auswahl hätte, im direkten Vergleich werden Unterschiede am Deutlichsten.

Und zum Theme 'Händler lassen einen nicht probrfahren' - als ich letztes Jahr nach einem AM gesucht habe war zumindest das ausführliche Probrfahren in der näheren Umgebung des Ladens kein Problem, unter anderem war ich bei Mount Ruht in Essen, cdrei in Duisburg und Rockers in Bochum - alles gar nicht so weit weg von Düsseldorf...

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Littlefoot82 (14. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Händler Tipps. Die Händler werde ich dann wohl auch mal besuchen. 

Es wird wohl langwierige Sache. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mich aufgrund meiner wenigen Erfahrung nicht falsch entscheide.


----------



## Exekuhtot (14. Oktober 2011)

Schau dir mal das Specialized Safire an. Das hat zwar nur 120mm hinten aber 140mm vorne. Sitzrohrlänge ist unter 400mm. Das dürfte passen.

Jetzt brauchst du nur noch einen Händler zum Probe fahren.


----------



## Littlefoot82 (14. Oktober 2011)

Einen Specialized Händler haben wir hier sogar direkt in der Nähe. Allerdings sagt mit das Safire nicht so zu. Ziemlich teuer, dafür dass es nicht so viel zu bieten hat, als andere Bikes in derselben Preisklasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (14. Oktober 2011)

Das ist bei vielen Specis so. Dafür bekommst du in der Regel ein top Fahrwerk und eine super Geometrie. Kannst es ja einfach mal testen.

Es kommt ja nicht nur drauf an was drauf steht sondern vor allem wie es sich anfühlt.


----------



## aquarius-biker (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi Littlefoot,
steh für meine Frau vor dem gleichen Problem.
Das Altitude ist echt interessant, probier die Homepage mal auf Englisch,
Da ist sie bereits aktuell und du kannst dir die GEO- Daten anschauen.
Grüße


----------



## Elfchen (14. Oktober 2011)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mein Liteville werde ich vorausichtlich unter 13 Kilo hinkriegen mit Reverb und ohne übertriebenen Leichtbau.



unter 13 kg??? wow! wieviel wiegt der Rahmen denn? Und welche Gabel hast Du?
Ich fahr ein Lapierre Spicy in Mädels S. Und bin über 13 kg


----------



## Sickgirl (14. Oktober 2011)

Elfchen schrieb:


> unter 13 kg??? wow! wieviel wiegt der Rahmen denn? Und welche Gabel hast Du?
> Ich fahr ein Lapierre Spicy in Mädels S. Und bin über 13 kg



Der Rahmen soll 2700 gramm wiegen, genaues kann ich ja noch nicht ságen, da ich den Rahmen erst nächstes Frühjahr bekommen.

Gabel bin ich noch selber unschlüssig.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Littlefoot
wollte die Geometrie zeigen, kommt aber nicht gut raus.
Probiers morgen nochmal.

Gruß


----------



## Littlefoot82 (14. Oktober 2011)

So! Wir waren dann heute das Giant Reign 0 anschauen und es war  eigentlich garnicht mal so schlecht. Hatte zwar optische Mängel, aber zu  einem guten Preis. Ich bin danach dann nochmal schnell nach Bocholt zu  Rose gefahren, um mich noch mal auf ein Rose Verdita Green zu setzen -  so quasi als direkten Vergleich. Ich musste danach dann gestehen, dass  das Rose Verdita Green doch besser passt. Ich sitz ja wesentlich  kompakter drauf und es war agiler als das Giant. 
Also fällt das Giant erstmal wieder raus.


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin Silvermoons Rotwild gefahren, da war mir aber das Oberrohr zu kurz, hab mich nicht so wohlgefühlt, ausserdem stieg mir das Oberrohr zu steil an, was bei deiner Schrittlänge aber ja nicht so  schlimm wär.
Auf dem Rocky hab ich mich vom ersten Moment an super gefühlt.
Hier die Geometrie 





Stoeckli hätt mirs angepasst, versch. Möglichkeiten 
http://de.stoeckli.ch/main/bike/kollektion marathon_all_mountain_sport_lady/
und
Schau mal bei Santa Cruz http://www.santacruzbikes.ch/products.php nach, die haben auch noch Schönes, leider auch  Schweiz und teuer


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Littlefoot,

ich bin auch 1,58 und bin lange ein Specialized Stumpjumper gefahren. In der Größe S (für Männer), war super zufrieden. Habe mir nur einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert...

Ansonsten bin ich ein Liteville in XS gefahren, das war GENIAL und vor allem gibt es nun auch eins, wo hinten ein 24" Laufrad drinnen ist und vorne ein 26", das ist einfach nur PERFEKT. Kann ich nur empfehlen! Zu testen gibt es das bei mir auf Mallorca ab April 2012 aber erst... 

Ich bin nun auch ein Jahr lang ein Cube Stereo WLS in 15" gefahren, finde das aber etwas groß, geht aber auch... 

Von YT gibt es auch XS Größen, die haben mir auch gepasst. 

Du hast also doch genug Auswahl  

Was du noch garnicht in Betracht gezogen hast, sind die Radon Damenmodelle - preislich UNSCHLAGBAR. http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Stage-Diva_id_15889_.htm

Ich würde jedoch auch, wie alle sagen, nach einem Testcenter suchen, wo du das Rad auch mal im Gelände fahren kannst, damit du siehst, ob es dir taugt. So habe ich das damals auch gemacht... Du musst dich wohl fühlen  Willst ja schleißlich oft fahren, oder?  

LG Roxy


----------



## Littlefoot82 (15. Oktober 2011)

Tja, die Suche ist jetzt spontan schneller beendet als ich dachte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wir waren heute unter anderem auch in Essen bei Planet of Bikes bzw.  Mount Ruhr und dort haben sie uns ein soooooo gutes Angebot gemacht,  dass wir nicht Nein sagen konnten. Und zwar ist es das Giant Cypher  geworden, dass auch sehr gut passt von der Geometrie. Hab mich drauf  gesetzt und mich super wohl gefühlt. Super agil - es hat einfach  gepasst. Ist zwar ein 2011er Modell und hat jetzt auch nicht die beste  Ausstattung - das ist mir klar. Aber ich kann immer noch nach und nach  hier und da aufrüsten. Ich hoffe auch, dass ich jetzt nicht falsch  beraten wurde, indem man mir versichert hat, dass 125 mm Federweg bei  meinem leichten Gewicht völlig ausreicht.
Mein Freund hat sich dan Giant Reign X1 gegönnt.
Morgen werden die Fahrräder direkt mal eingeweiht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich möchte mich hier nochmal an der Stelle für die tolle Resonanz und  Hilfestellungen bedanken. Ihr seid  echt super. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vielen Dank.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi Little Foot, 

Hört sich doch super an, das Wichtigste ist, dass DU dich wohl fühlst. Und 125 mm langen dir für den Einsatz, den du beschreibst,  auf jeden Fall. 

Federweg macht eh nur faul  

Liebe Grüße aus Mallorca

roxy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Oktober 2011)

125mm die du ausnutzt sind mehr wert wie 140, bei denen du nur 2/3 nutzt. Wenn du dich auf Anhieb drauf wohl gefühlt hast, ist es für dich auch das richtige Rad. Man muss ein echtes Aha-Erlebnis haben, dann passt es auch. Bei mir war das bisher noch bei jedem Rad so.


----------



## wozibo (16. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch!

Eine - kleine - Bekannte von ist auch auf einem Cypher unterwegs (Touren, Alpen und Bikepark) und sehr zufrieden damit. Hoffe, Dir geht es genauso.


----------



## Littlefoot82 (16. Oktober 2011)

So. Hier mal ein kleines Bildchen von der Cypher.

Wir waren dann auch heute schon damit unterwegs. 

Und ich muss sagen, dass war mal ein riesen Unterschied. Zwar war es doch etwas schwerer die Berge hochzukommen als mit dem Hardtail, aber das ist gut so. So kann ich mein Mukkis noch mehr trainieren. 

Edit: Ich möchte hier auch nochmal an der Stelle eine Empfehlung  weitergeben: Bei Baboon-Bikes in Düsseldorf hatten wir ganz kompetente  Beratung und er hat sich auch sehr viel Zeit für uns genommen. Dieser  Laden hat erst seit ein paar Wochen auf. Sollte also jemand in  Düsseldorf und Umgebung einen guten Händler suchen, dann ab zu Baboon  Bikes.


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch, dass du so fix was passendes gefunden hast


----------



## Polymerasende (4. November 2011)

Glückwunsch zum Giant Cypher. Ich hab auch eins. Du wirst es lieben.
Ich bin auch nur 1,58m groß und 50kg schwer. Ich finde es perfekt. Ich hab allerdings das 2008 Modell in Größe S. War glaub ich das allererste Modell und es gab es in nur einer, aber exzellenten Ausstattung. Damals hab ich noch ein Cube und ein Focus (alles Fully-Frauenmodelle,aber welche genau weiss ich nicht mehr) getestet. Teilweise dachte ich, ich sitz auf einem Hartail und nicht auf einem Fully. Nichts gemerkt von Federweg. Dann hab ich das Cypher getestet und dachte sofort, wow, was für ein Unterschied - ich federe und wie sanft. Bin damit schon einiges gefahren und bei weitem nicht an seine Grenzen gestoßen. Es fährt bergab wie Butter - mit ihm hab ich erst Spaß am Downhill fahren bekommen und meine größten Ängste verloren. Aber auch bergauf klettert es sehr gut. Fahr mit ihm seit diesem Jahr sogar Marathonrennen und hab mich gefreut, wenn ich bergrunter ein paar Männer überholen konnte 
Schreib doch mal wenn du es getestet hast!!!


----------

